# Fennel Seed and IBS?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 8 years ago. (Prior to that diagnosed with GERD.) I had much success controlling IBS using "Citrucil" (psyllium) supplement and eliminating certain foods from my diet, decreasing milk products, fried foods, spicy foods - the usual culprits. Several years ago, I became vegetarian and still needed to continue with the psyllium to control IBS symptoms. The past two years, I stopped using psyllium altogether and started chewing 1 tsp dried fennel seed a day, instead (I had read about this in a vegetarian magazine someplace). I still continue with a vegetarian diet, low in dairy and low in simple carbohydrates. I have been able to control the IBS symptoms, as well or better now that I am using fennel seed. I recently saw an article stating that fennel seed shouldn`t be used for more than 2 weeks in a row, unless consulted a doctor. WHy is this? How does the fennel seed work anyway?? Can you refer me to resources to investigate this? Other herbs? But I don't like taking packaged things, I'd rather mix my own...Thank you for any light you can shine on this topic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

bump


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

"Frequently recommended for digestive problems and as an appetite suppressant. Suggested for intestinal gas, acid stomach, kidneys, liver, lungs, and spleen. Helps relieve pain from radiation and chemotherapy, including interferon treatments. No cautions are indicated." I can't really find any bad words on it on the net. It is in a lot of bowel cleanse productsThis also:Fennel is included on the Food and Drug Administration's list of herbs generally regarded as safe. But because of its estrogeniceffect, pregnant women should avoid medicinal amounts of the herb.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

Do you grind the seeds first or just chew them as is?Roz


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Very interesting. Do you suffer from D or C. If D, did the fennel help with that??


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Fennel should be quite safe. Many cultures use it daily in their cooking. I have a tea every evening which contains it along with other herbs. It's called Eater's Digest by Traditional Medicinals. Very yummy and good for the tummy.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi veggie:I used to be married to a guy from India, and they chew fennel seeds after meals to aid in digestion. It's also used pretty extensively in cooking (I throw it in soups a lot).Webmd.com has an article about it at: http://my.webmd.com/content/article/3187.13664 which says it is generally safe. It does say not to take it more than 2 weeks without consulting a doctor, but it looks like they are talking about taking it as a supplement, not chewing it or in cooking. They don't mention any side effects, and they say the only reaction could be if you are allergic to celery. But check the article out. Chewing it should be perfectly fine.I hope this helps.







JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 07-31-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

JeanG.Thanks for your reply. Yes, that's the same article I had seen. I didn't realize they were talking about Supplements. Now, it makes sense.My understanding had always been that chewing on fennel seeds after meals was common to the Indian cultures, and that's why thought it was safe.------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Scottyswotty,Thanks for your reply - do you have a citation for that ?------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Marty G- It helped with C and with abdominal cramping and pain.Roz, I just take the whole seeds like you would get in the Spice section of the supermarket and pour out about 1/2 to 1 tsp and chew them. It's an acquired taste...The kind you can get in the Indian Grocery store, I'm sure taste better.------------------


----------

